# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] Certificat auto sign et certification

## bleuerouge

Bonjour,
J'ai mis en place un certificat auto sign pour mon site web. 
Ce certificat a t ajout sur ma machine cible dans le Trusted Root Certification Authority.
Or j'ai toujours le message de scurit et mes applications .Net refuse de se connecter du fait que le certificat soit pas trust.
Y a t il un moyen de valider que mon certificat est bien paramtr sur mon IIS ?

D'avance merci,

----------


## ABDNED

A tu ajout le certificat  votre site web ?   IIS--> liaisons

----------

